# Original recipes with cauliflower



## Nataliegon (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi, 

I'm looking for original recipes to make with cauliflower. I have gratin, velouté, soup... but I can't find anything a bit less common. 

Does someone have any suggestion? 

Thanks 

Nathalie


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 15, 2009)

You can also steam them until VERY tender and mash them like you would potatoes, adding cream, butter, s&p. Delicious!! A lot of people on low carb diets make this instead of mashed potatoes.

Are you on a search for a particular reason?  Just curious.


----------



## Nataliegon (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you for this idea kitchenelf. 

No particular reason. I just have a cauliflower in the fridge and I am a bit bored of gratin or soup...


----------



## les (Jan 15, 2009)

Nathalie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for original recipes to make with cauliflower. I have gratin, velouté, soup... but I can't find anything a bit less common.
> 
> ...



Hi Nathalie
I steam the cauli till soft, mash it, with a couple of tablespoons of creme fraiche, so it has the cosistency of mashed potato, it's a delicious alternative to potatoes.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 15, 2009)

I have had curried cauliflower in Indian restaurants and it is really good. I don't have a recipe for you, but I'm sure you could google some. And cream of cauliflower soup is scrumptious as well. I just cook the cauliflower with a little onion in chicken broth, whirl it in the food processor and add some cream. A pinch of nutmeg is good added to this, and I'm sure others have suggestions for making it even better.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 15, 2009)

CAULIFLOWER PIE

I make this all the time and it's a huge crowd pleaser.

You'll need:

1 cauliflower
1 frozen deep dish pie shell
1 small onion
1 clove garlic
1 cup shredded cheese -- I recommend gruyere, but have also used manchego and vella jack
5 or 6 eggs
about 1/4 cup milk
1t salt
pepper 

Preheat oven to whatever temp the pie shell packaging says.

Cut up the cauliflower and chop/break the florets into small pieces about the size of a nickel

Chop the onion finely

Bring a big pot of water to a boil and add the cauliflower and the onion and cook until the cauliflower is tender but not too soft.  Drain and set aside.

Mince the garlic very finely.

Whisk the eggs and the milk together.  Add the garlic and the salt and pepper.   Whisk again to combine.

Place the pie shell on a cookie sheet lined with foil.

Sprinkle about 1/3 of the cheese on the bottom of the pie shell

Pile 1/2 of the the cauliflower/onion mixture into the shell.  You might need to arrange it like a puzzle to fit in as much as you can.

Top with 1/2 of the remaining cheese 

Pile the remaining cauliflower/onion in 

Carefully pour the egg mixture into the pie shell to fill up the empty space.

Top with remaining sheese.

Cover with foil and put in the oven.

After about 30 minutes remove the foil and check for doneness.  Let it cook uncovered to brown the top.  It usually takes about 40-45 minutes to fully cook.  

You can also add fresh or dry herbs of your choice.  Add to egg mixture or sprinkle in with the cheese.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 15, 2009)

it sounds weird, but i like cauliflower cooked in bbq sauce with a little bacon.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 15, 2009)

I almost forgot - I love simply roasting it in the oven.  Drizzle olive oil and sprinkle with kosher salt.  I like mine to get some nice color.


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 15, 2009)

We like it pickled.


----------



## pugger (Jan 15, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> You can also steam them until VERY tender and mash them like you would potatoes, adding cream, butter, s&p. Delicious!! A lot of people on low carb diets make this instead of mashed potatoes.
> 
> Are you on a search for a particular reason?  Just curious.




We tried this, part of some diet I think (Miami beach?), but it was excellent!


----------



## Constance (Jan 15, 2009)

I've been wanting to try roasted cauliflower...I'll have to put cauliflower on my grocery list. 

Next time you have pickled beets, save the juice and put cauliflower florets in it, and let set in the fridge for a few days. The cauliflower tastes delicious, and turns a beautiful color of hot pink that really livens up a relish tray. 

That cauliflower pie sounds delicious!


----------



## giggler (Jan 15, 2009)

I like it with cream sauce and peas..

Steam the head in pot with a little water, drain when soft about 20 min.

add 1 cp frozen peas

pour over 1 cp cream sauce

peas will cook from the heat of the cauliflower and sauce.

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 15, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> I almost forgot - I love simply roasting it in the oven. Drizzle olive oil and sprinkle with kosher salt. I like mine to get some nice color.


 
And garlic!!! 

This is a gratin, sorry, but its YUMMY!!! 

Cauliflower Cheddar Gratin with Horseradish Crumbs Recipe at Epicurious.com


----------



## Yakuta (Jan 15, 2009)

Here is a recipe with cauliflower that I had posted ->  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f12/vegetarian-low-fat-diet-53006.html


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 15, 2009)

*No time to post the recipe right now but go to my blogsite  ChewOnThis and scroll down.  The french fried cauliflower is my all time favorite way to serve this veggie.  I also love the cauliflower pasta sauce.  I'll post that later when I come back. It's really a winner. (at least  I think so)

Gotta go eat Chinese food now.  *


----------



## Nataliegon (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the ideas. I think I'll go for the mash cauliflower with cream, and I keep the other suggestions for later (except for the cauliflower in bbq sauce... I find it a bit too weird )


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I absolutely detest cauliflower in its tastelessness and appearance (looks like brains to me-----sorry)......however, I learned to eat my words in a wonderful Indian restaurant in Cairo  that battered and deep-fried it.....OMG it was soooooooo goooooooooood............of course it also changed the color and texture and the batter added spiciness and zip to it.........those are "brains" that I'll eat anyday


----------



## Zereh (Jan 16, 2009)

This one is addictive!! 
*
Champagne Glazed Cauliflower*

Serves 4

1 head cauliflower, about 2-3 pounds
2 tablespoons olive oil
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 shallot, minced
1 teaspoon sugar
¾ cup chicken broth or stock
1 cup Champagne
1 tablespoon chopped fresh or 1 teaspoon dried tarragon
¼ teaspoon salt
½ teaspoon fresh black pepper
½ cup finely grated Gruyère

Preheat broiler.

Rinse cauliflower, drain and cut into quarters. Cut off and discard leaves and cores; separate quarters into florets.

Heat olive oil in a deep sauté pan over medium-high heat; add garlic and shallots. Sauté until soft and just beginning to be golden, but do not brown (about 3 minutes), stirring occasionally.

Add sugar and broth, stirring to dissolve sugar. Add Champagne and cauliflower. Cover and cook over medium-high heat until cauliflower is fork tender, about 5 minutes.

Once tender, uncover and remove cauliflower with a slotted spoon. Place in a baking dish. Season with tarragon, salt and pepper. Top with Gruyère and broil until golden and cheese is melted, about 7 minutes.

Meanwhile, continue to cook remaining Champagne liquid, uncovered over medium heat, until reduced by half to thicker glaze consistency, about 3 more minutes. Once golden, transfer cauliflower to a serving dish and serve immediately. Spoon the sauce over to glaze.


Z


----------



## radhuni (Jan 16, 2009)

Indian cauliflower curry

Ingredients: 

    * 1 cauliflower (cut into medium size) 
    * 2 potatoes (cut into medium size) 
    * 2 onions (chopped) 
    * 2 tomatoes (chopped) 
    * 1-tablespoon ginger paste 
    * 1-teaspoon cumin seeds 
    * 1-teaspoon turmeric powder 
    * 2-teaspoon cumin powder 
    * 2-teaspoon coriander powder 
    * Salt and sugar according to taste 

Preparation: 

   1. First soak the cauliflower pieces into salt water for 15 min. 
   2. Then drain the water and wash properly. 
   3. Heat the oil in a pan & fry the cauliflower till light brown and keep aside. 
   4. Heat the oil in a pan and add cumin seeds for saute. 
   5. Then add onion & fry it till brown. 
   6. Then add potatoes & cooked it for a min. 
   7. Add pre-fried cauliflowers. 
   8. Add ginger paste and turmeric, cumin, coriander powder. 
   9. Add salt & sugar to taste and add tomato. 
  10. Cooked it for 10 min, when the gravy becomes thick turn off the gas.

Cauliflower curry is ready.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh, I am loving all these cauliflower recipes. Radhuni, thanks for posting the curry recipe and I am definitely going to make jennyema's cauliflower pie. The only ingredient I'm lacking for the curry is ginger paste...could I substitute dried ginger? Macerated fresh ginger? They both sound delicious!


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 16, 2009)

not that I'm a chef but a paste to me involves a mortar and pestle, grinding some  chopped ginger root bulbs (base of a fresh ginger sprig) and perhaps a garlic clove to add more flavor........then no matter what the recipe says fry it in a bit of oil for about 30 seconds and then add everything else....the flavor and aroma are wonderful.........


----------



## GrillingFool (Jan 16, 2009)

I like to grill it. Break into large florets, slather with some butter, salt, pepper and garlic. 
Toss on a hot grill, roll it over every now and then, grill till it starts to get darkened.
Remove, place on aluminum foil large enough to make a pouch of it. Add some butter,
minced garlic, good dash of seasoning salt and nutmeg.
Wrap it up well and return to grill for 20 minutes or until tender.
Works OK in the oven too. 

(It is also good in stir fry.)


----------



## Naia (Jan 16, 2009)

I cook cauliflower with some diced tomatoes and salt.


----------

